# App Photo album



## Clarusad (3 Janvier 2022)

Hello,
Est-il possible de savoir quelles photos *ne sont pas* rangées dans un album ?
Merci


----------



## sergiodadi (3 Janvier 2022)

Clarusad a dit:


> Hello,
> Est-il possible de savoir quelles photos *ne sont pas* rangées dans un album ?
> Merci



Oui, voir ici


----------



## Clarusad (4 Janvier 2022)

Ah ! Super, merci


----------

